# Sony camera takes double pictures



## slatimer72 (Nov 1, 2022)

so when I take pictures with my Sony camera.  It gives me the photo I took and also a zoomed in cropped one.  Is there any way to turn that feature off.  I'm sure its in settings somewhere but I can't figure out where.


----------



## Ozzie_Traveller (Nov 1, 2022)

G'day mate

I am not a Sony user - but every system that I know of has a "factory reset" option in the Setup Menu.  Pop into the menus and (mostly) towards the end of those settings, you will find Factory Reset.  It is designed to dump any of your tweaks, but will NOT delete any photos from the memory card

Hope this helps
Phil


----------



## nokk (Nov 3, 2022)

slatimer72 said:


> so when I take pictures with my Sony camera.  It gives me the photo I took and also a zoomed in cropped one.  Is there any way to turn that feature off.  I'm sure its in settings somewhere but I can't figure out where.


which sony camera?  see if you have an option for auto object framing or auto portrait framing.  if either of those options are turned on, turn them off.


----------



## slatimer72 (Nov 3, 2022)

yep I actually found a setting yesterday about face framing and turned that off and no more double pics yeah...not sure how to delete this thread but its solved


----------



## AlanKlein (Nov 3, 2022)

Why delete the thread?  Others may have the same issue and will learn something.


----------



## slatimer72 (Nov 3, 2022)

works for me


----------

